# Another Ennoblement Q



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

This is the first. She was inspected twice, got papers back from one judge but not the other. (Both passed her)
Im assuming I send her registration paper with both judge's initials?? And the paperwork I do have? Thanks you all!


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

the judge was supposed to give you some papers-You send those in- I wonder why he didn't give you the papers? Maybe he sent them? all we did was take both the yellow papers -sign and send them in- then ABGA sent us a certificate stating passed visual. We kept the reg. papers with the initials.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Neither one of them had papers on them the day of inspection. One judge sent papers to us, the other hasnt. It is my understanding that papers need to be sent within the month of inspection. Which is tomorrow. 
Im assuming that the judge who hasnt sent his papers to us has already sent his copy to ABGA. 
No one at the office has returned any calls. Unusual for them.

But let me get this straight (im a slow learner) I do not need to send my initialed reg paper, correct?


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

No we didn't send the reg. cert. in- I would call until I got a hold of someone to see if he did turn them in.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks HeathersBoers! I did send the ennoblement paper I did have sent from one judge, kept reg paper here I dont part with those.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

no problem- I hope that other judges papers turn up- if not -you can still prove it with the certificate initials


----------

